
Show HN: Lightweight format for small configuration files. (C) - bindh3x
https://github.com/bindh3x/off
======
marcofatica
why use {} for arrays instead of [] like nearly every other language

looks good though i would use

~~~
joejev
C uses {} for arrays and this is written in C.

